# Win 10: Fehler bei der Anmeldung des Dienstes "Benutzerprofildienst". Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden.



## Basti 92 (2. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich kann seit neustem keine Benutzer mehr an meinem Rechner (siehe Signatur) anlegen. (Es soll ein lokaler Benutzer angelegt werden)


> Fehler bei der Anmeldung des Dienstes "Benutzerprofildienst".
> Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Adminkonto läuft noch. Ich kann zwar Benutzer anlegen, doch es wird weder ein Benutzerordner im Verzeichnis C:\Users\... angelegt noch in die Regestry geschrieben.
Der Benutzer steht dann zwar zum Anmelden bereit, doch dann kommt der oben aufgeführte Fehler.

Als Antivierenprogramm wurde Avast benutzt und mit der entsprechenden Uninstall Utility entfernt. (Avast kommt wieder drauf soband das Konto läuft...)

Wie kann ich denn prüfen ob der "Benutzerprofildienst" läuft oder wie heißt er im Taskmanager?

Das Windows 10 ist ein Upgrade von 8.1 und hat sonst eigentlich keine Probleme. Von einer Neuinstallation möchte ich gerne absehen da ich im Moment dafür einfach keine Zeit habe.


MfG Basti


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2017)

http://praxistipps.chip.de/anmeldung-des-dienstes-benutzerprofildienst-fehlgeschlagen_39608
Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden: Fehler unter Windows 10 / 8.1 / 7


----------



## lunaticx (2. März 2017)

sfc /scannow ... da hats dir bestimmt die NTFS-Berechtigungen auf C:\Users zerstört ...


----------



## Basti 92 (2. März 2017)

Hallo,

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.



> Das Benutzerprofil kann nicht geladen werden: Fehler unter Windows 10 / 8.1 / 7


Klappt nicht schon gestern Abend Probiert. Das Konto existiert nicht, neu anlegen von Kontos geht aber ich kann mich nicht Anmelden.


> http://praxistipps.chip.de/anmeldung...schlagen_39608


Tipp 1: Der Existierende Benutzer funktioniert, neue Benutzer werden erst garnicht angelegt... (In der Regestry keine .bak enthalten, da hier keine Kontos waren.)
Tipp 2: Macht für mich auch keinen Sinn. Das Konto existiert nicht, neu anlegen von Kontos geht aber ich kann mich nicht Anmelden.



lunaticx schrieb:


> sfc /scannow ... da hats dir bestimmt die NTFS-Berechtigungen auf C:\Users zerstört ...


Ok das könnte sein, warum auch immer? Dann werde ich mal später der Anleitung von MS folgen.

Falls Ihr noch Ideen Habt immer her damit 


MfG Basti


----------



## Basti 92 (2. März 2017)

Hey,

sfc /scannow ist Fehlerlos durchgelaufgen  Und jetzt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Anhang die Details Ohne Fehler. Wieso gehen keine .txt Dateien mehr Hochladen?
Ich bin Ratlos 


MfG Basti


----------



## Schwarzseher (2. März 2017)

Hat der  C:\Users Ordner  die nötigen Rechte wie Lesen und schreiben?
Hast du keinen Wiederherstellungspunkt mehr?
Oder mach ein Win 10 Inplace Upgrade dadurch bleiben alle Einstellungen erhalten.
Windows 10 reparieren wiederherstellen mit DISM Inplace Upgrade und vielen weiteren Varianten  Deskmodder Wiki


----------



## Basti 92 (3. März 2017)

Hey,


> Hast du keinen Wiederherstellungspunkt mehr?


Heute nachmittag getestet. Das selbe Problem auch "im Januar" Wiederherstellungspunkt.
Auch das Image vom November 2016 bringt keine Besserung. Bin gerade dabei das aktuelle Image wieder aufzuspielen da sonst zu viel fehlt.
Das Problem scheint schon lange zu bestehen... so ein Mist 
Ich hab jetzt auch keine Lust Images von Anfang oder Mitte 2016 oder sogar 2015 aufzuspielen, da kann ich ja direkt das System neu aufsetzen 



> Oder mach ein Win 10 Inplace Upgrade dadurch bleiben alle Einstellungen erhalten.


 Das wird der nächste Punkt den ich angehe (Wahrscheinlich erst Sonntag).
Ich bin immer noch offen für weitere Ideen falls das auch nix hilft. 


EDIT Noch 2 Fragen:

Wie müsste denn der  "Benutzerprofildienst" im Taskmanager heißen wenn er läuft? Denn "Benutzerprofildienst" gibts nicht unter Dienste auch nicht am Laptop wo das mit den Benutzern anlegen klappt.



> Hat der C:\Users Ordner die nötigen Rechte wie Lesen und schreiben?


 Und wie müssen denn die Rechte ausschauen? Dann kann ich auch mal nachschauen ob es passt.
Ist beim Rechner und Laptop gleich eingestellt:
- SYSTEM und Admins haben alle Rechte, außer Spezielle Berechtigungen
- Jeder und Benutzer haben nur Lesen und Ausführen, Ordnerinhalt anzeigen, Lesen
Also kann das doch auch nicht das Problem sein.


MfG Basti


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. März 2017)

Also bei mir ist dieser Ordner Schreibgeschützt.Evt.kannst du deshalb kein neues Benutzerkonto anlegen.Aber mit der Materie kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus,weil man das so selten ändert und ich solche Probs noch nie hatte.
Nur als ich mal ein Microsoft konto erstellt hatte und mich damit angemeldet hatte wurde es mal komplizierter Nämlich sich dann wieder normal mit dem Admin Konto anzumelden.Mit dem Admin Konto meldet sich Win ja nach bedarf von selbst an,das ging mit dem Microsoft Konto glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Basti 92 (6. März 2017)

lunaticx schrieb:


> sfc /scannow ... da hats dir bestimmt die NTFS-Berechtigungen auf C:\Users zerstört ...


@lunaticx kannst du mit dem Protokoll etwas anfangen?

Hat der C:\Users Ordner die nötigen Rechte wie Lesen und schreiben? 
	  Und wie müssen denn die Rechte ausschauen? Dann kann ich auch mal nachschauen ob es passt.
Ist beim Rechner und Laptop gleich eingestellt:
- SYSTEM und Admins haben alle Rechte, außer Spezielle Berechtigungen
- Jeder und Benutzer haben nur Lesen und Ausführen, Ordnerinhalt anzeigen, Lesen
Also kann das doch auch nicht das Problem sein.

Wie müsste denn der  "Benutzerprofildienst" im Taskmanager heißen wenn  er läuft? Denn "Benutzerprofildienst" gibts nicht unter Dienste auch  nicht am Laptop wo das mit den Benutzern anlegen klappt. 


MfG Basti


----------



## lunaticx (6. März 2017)

Naja, das Protokoll sagt nur aus ... das alles durchgelaufen ist.

Wenns immernoch nicht funktioniert ... bin ich erstmal ... ohne weitere Idee ... Sorry ...


----------



## Basti 92 (6. März 2017)

Ok erstmal euch allen Danke,

dann hoffe ich dass noch jemand ne idee hat. 
Heute Abend/Nacht versuche ich noch ein Inplace Upgrade.

MfG Basti


----------



## Dr. med iziner (6. März 2017)

Hast du Zugriff auf einen weiteren Windows10 Rechner?


----------



## Basti 92 (6. März 2017)

Ja einen Laptop, auch von 8.1 per Upgrade auf 10 umgestellt worden. Dort kann ich Benutzer anlegen usw.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (6. März 2017)

Kopiere dir die Ordner "Default" und "Default.migrated" aus dem "Users"/"Benutzer" Verzeichnis von deinem Laptop auf einen USB Stick oder ähnliches. Dann loggst  du dich an deinem Rechner als Administrator und löscht die beiden Ordner "Default" und "Default.migrated" aus dem oben genannten Verzeichnis deines Rechners und kopierst die beiden Verzeichnisse von deinem USB Stick neu in dieses Verzeichnis. Dann öffnest du die Eingabeaufforderung und gehst in das Verzeichnis "Users" bzw. "Benutzer" und gibst folgendes ein >mklink /J "Default User" "Default"<. Die Anführungszeichen zwischen > und < sind miteinzugeben. Oder du kopierst die einfach alles zwischen > und < und fügst es in die Eingabeaufforderung ein, wenn du im Verzeichnis "Users" bzw. "Benutzer" bist. Nach einem Neustart sollte alles wieder funktionieren. 

P. S. Sorry für die späte Anleitung, bin eingeschlafen.


----------



## Dr. med iziner (8. März 2017)

Läuft alles wieder?


----------



## Basti 92 (9. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich komme die Woche und warscheinlich die nächste auch nicht mehr dazu... Ich melde mich sobald ich es versuchen konnte.
Das mit dem Ordner kopieren werde ich unter Linux machen.

MfG Basti


----------

